# Photos of my dad’s layout.



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

HO scale. 









Note the television glow in that house window. Foreground is an illuminated beach concession stand. 


















After hours at the DQ?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I like the Ford dealer, Neato! ...IMO, layouts always look more realistic with lights in a sunset room.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Actually, he is wondering which one of those four looks most realistic? 
I told him I’d ask 50+ people and get a consensus.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I like the concession stand photo for realism.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

My vote is for the Ford Dealership, second place is the Woolworth store, it could so easily be downtown Halifax at night.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Gramps said:


> I like the concession stand photo for realism.


+1


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a tough one OilVally.
The concession stand because the bigger view gives it more context.
All the others are very good as well.
The concession stand by a nose.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking scenes.


----------



## aquakiwi (Oct 2, 2019)

The Pizza stand on the beach.


----------



## HowardH (Sep 18, 2020)

As to your question, a toss-up. But for personal favorite, I've always been partial towards Fords.


----------



## PLaabs (Feb 16, 2016)

Concession stand.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I like the Ford dealership.


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

SF Gal said:


> IMO, layouts always look more realistic with lights in a sunset room.


I’m working on illuminating businesses and apartments according to a fast clock schedule, by using a microprocessor - specifically an Arduino. I’ve also designed a PCB for a light driver which can light up to six LEDs (or devices) and can be stacked to fit into an N scale building.

_Imagine it is sunset. The streetlights come on. A few minutes later, the storefront lights come on, one by one. The Billboards light up. As time goes on, the apartments in the buildings also come on. The nightclub comes to life, with lights inside pulsating to the music. _​​_As the night goes on, the store signage and store lights extinguishes on the smaller storefronts. Later, each apartment light goes out as well. The last to shut down are the nightclub, the pub and a few remaining apartments, leaving the streetlights and billboards to pierce the darkness all night…_​​_Finally, morning arrives. Some apartments lights turn on until their inhabitants leave for the day. The streetlights and billboards go dark. Later, the store lights come back on. Another day has begun. “_​
I’d like to ask how many of you would be interested in an article showing how I did this? Or not interested. Either way.


----------



## Mark C (Jul 11, 2020)

All of the scenes are really impressive. Maybe because its relatively rare, but the beach scene impressed me the most.


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Not a Ford guy, mark me down for the Dairy Queen.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

aquakiwi said:


> The Pizza stand on the beach.


Me too


----------



## vpchianese (Dec 31, 2018)

Djsfantasi said:


> I’m working on illuminating businesses and apartments according to a fast clock schedule, by using a microprocessor - specifically an Arduino. I’ve also designed a PCB for a light driver which can light up to six LEDs (or devices) and can be stacked to fit into an N scale building.
> 
> _Imagine it is sunset. The streetlights come on. A few minutes later, the storefront lights come on, one by one. The Billboards light up. As time goes on, the apartments in the buildings also come on. The nightclub comes to life, with lights inside pulsating to the music. _​​_As the night goes on, the store signage and store lights extinguishes on the smaller storefronts. Later, each apartment light goes out as well. The last to shut down are the nightclub, the pub and a few remaining apartments, leaving the streetlights and billboards to pierce the darkness all night…_​​_Finally, morning arrives. Some apartments lights turn on until their inhabitants leave for the day. The streetlights and billboards go dark. Later, the store lights come back on. Another day has begun. “_​
> I’d like to ask how many of you would be interested in an article showing how I did this? Or not interested. Either way.


I'm interested. I think that would be cool.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

All are amazing! I'd go beach by a hair, because as was pointed out, it has great depth. But they're all really impressive. Well designed and nicely lit!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> HO scale.
> View attachment 585365
> 
> 
> ...


Oil Valley Railway;

All your dad's structures look great.  I really like the lighted Woolworths sign in your first photo. Is this one of the simulated "Neon" signs from Miller engineering, or is it another brand? I have a Woolworths building on my layout, since my first job was at a Woolworths store. I'd like to get one of those lighted Woolworths signs. My layout is N-scale rather than HO-scale like your dad's, but hey, It could just be a big sign. Looking in Walther's, I did not see this sign. Can you tell me where your dad got it?

Thanks;
Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

traction fan said:


> Oil Valley Railway;
> 
> All your dad's structures look great.  I really like the lighted Woolworths sign in your first photo. Is this one of the simulated "Neon" signs from Miller engineering, or is it another brand? I have a Woolworths building on my layout, since my first job was at a Woolworths store. I'd like to get one of those lighted Woolworths signs. My layout is N-scale rather than HO-scale like your dad's, but hey, It could just be a big sign. Looking in Walther's, I did not see this sign. Can you tell me where your dad got it?
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure it is Miller Engineering but I zipped him a text to confirm it. He has bought several signs from them I know (palace theater, etc).


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yep. He confirmed it is Miller Engineering.
Woolworth


----------

